# How long?



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Just wanna know how long it took everyone to put regular cigarettes down?

I've gone from 2 - 3 packs a day to about 5 smokes. I only smoke when I really have the craving or just put them down and fight the craving?

Really wanna stop help needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

I stopped smoking cigarettes within 3 days... What level nicotine are you vaping? Maybe if you start using a better device your cravings will go away...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

I was under pressure (a LOT of pressure) from my wife and I stopped stinkies completely a day or two after getting my double Twisp pack... but everyone is different and all you need to do is move at your own pace... with a little bit of will and finding the right juices stopping will be a lot easier than you think. Mindset is important.

One thing is for sure... giving up is a lot easier with eciggies... I am nearly 2 year stinky free after being a 60 a day smoker for a very long time!


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

I currently use between 12 and 18 mg nic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (5/8/15)

It sounds like you have made quite the achievement already. 
For me, what helped me get over the stinkies was getting the right device for my vaping need and a juice that will satisfy me.
The vv spinners and starter kits did nothing for me in terms of getting me to smoke less. 
I suggest you figure out what style of vaping you need in order to satisfy ur crave.
Do you need a throat hit?
Do you just want good flavour?
Do you need high nicotine ?

Once you figure out what you vaping style is things will get easier.


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

I stopped the stinkies the day i bought my ecig.

A couple of weeks later i had cravings, pulled a skyf and nearly vomitted.

I knew at that point that im done with stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Thank you this is helpful flavour is not that important. I am now doing lung hits with my twisp ( for what that's worth) and chew nicorette gum when I can't vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmen (5/8/15)

@Buan Stanley I read the book Allan Carr's - Easy way to stop smoking. Its a very short read and is quite interesting. I went from smoking 40 cigarettes a day to 0 within a week. That was 4 years ago and I haven't touched a stinkie again  PM me and I'll email the book to you


----------



## drew (5/8/15)

I quit the ciggies within a couple days of receiving my e-cig. It was a junky ego and wasn't easy but I was determined, the only other option was cold turkey and for the safety of friends and family I wasn't going to try that again . A breakthrough for me was skipping my wake up ciggie, my cravings were far less intense without it.

Keep it up, fight the cravings and in no time smoking will be a distant memory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (5/8/15)

25 or so cigarettes a day to 0 in 24 hours. Started on 12mg, down to 3mg exclusively 5months down the line, but I drip most of the day.


----------



## Jan (5/8/15)

I left my smokes in the car (made sure they were not to close by), a few time I decided this is it I am going to light one. While walking to my car I would vape like a steam engine and every time when I reached the car I didn't feel like smoking anymore. After more than a year the smokes is still in my car there is something psychological to know that they are still there if I need them

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

That's what I'm doing today didn't bring my smokes into the office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

Bought a flea market special, the next day a china mall special. I found this forum and bought my first RBA and Mod used here.
Fetched it the evening coiled it up (about 2 hours  ) 
started the following morning and never looked back.
I did have a major problem on the cheap junk but refused to give up on finding a vaping device.
My son on the other hand still smokes and vapes so each to his own at his own pace.


----------



## Petrus (5/8/15)

My journey: I smoked average 30 a day for 20 years. I started out with a lot of funny e-cig devices, mainly the twisp range, because of their quality, but it didn't help me to quit. Then I bought a clearo, it helped a bit, definitely a better vape, but not what I was expecting. Then I started to fiddle around with different liquids, and bingo, I hit jackpot. I got the perfect vape. Shortly after that I upgraded to the Aero, and wow a whole different world opened for me. I vape 12 mg nicotine to still get that nicotine rush if I may call it so, but what I learned is to get yourself decent equipment and a good e-liquid. Just search on the forum for your specific like in a vapor, and I promise you,you will be guided. 

Enjoy your journey.

5 Weeks without a cigarette, and definitely not missing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

30 a day..for 31 years
2 months ago switched to twisp equivalent and struggled analog urge was really gripping me but persisted 
Battled like this for 2 weeks..this ecigg somehow just didn't seem to be the equivalent of the analog no matter how hard I sucked and how many times I sucked. I literally became a ecigg chain smoker. If I compared the equivalent amount of vaporing time smoking analog it would equate to smoking like 60 a day.
I then bumped into a guy vaporing on a tank and that changed me for ever.
I bought a istick40w with temperature control 3 weeks ago and have never looked back. 
I don't want to knock products but I found there is a huge difference between vaporing on the twisp type devices versus the bigger devices.
Switching to the bigger devices has killed analogs for good. Best investment I made.
One other tip that could help you ..it helped me to..
I was told that the best way to do this is to stay off the flavored juices in the beginning.
Try and simulate a analog taste as much as possible. I used drops that tasted dam close to the brand I smoked in analog. 
This helped lot for me because I immediately vapored less and stopped chain vaporing. It was like the analog in taste I was used to..





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (5/8/15)

think of it as upgrading and not so much stopping. with the correct juice and gear its an easy upgrade. the support from family and friends goes a long way. going down to 5 smokes a day is a good start, keep it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/8/15)

Interesting read. Bought my Twisp with about three analogues left . So I vaped for two days then I decided to have a nice Marlboro Gold Beyond. Got back into the house only to be greeted with "jy stink alweer  " The next day on my way to work I decided to finish the other two. So from there it had been two weeks until one day I was like "I wondered why I liked Stuyvesant Filter so much" So I bought a "loose draw" Determined to finish it I pulled so many faces of disgust that it wasn't even funny anymore. Two weeks later I has the same thought again but realized what a kuk idea it was the moment when lighting it. So I decided never to consider it an option again. So apart from wanting to "get my moneys worth" out of my last pack and two random incidents of curiosity I basically stopped the moment I took my Twisp up.


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

DougP said:


> I used drops that tasted dam close to the brand I smoked in analog.


Which juice was that please @DougP?


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/8/15)

I just filled my Twisp tank with my first ever tobacco juice Desert Ship ( Vapeorama ) and I must say I kind of like it. Tobacco was not my intention as I confused dessert with desert but o well, it is nice anyways


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/8/15)

I have put up my first "review" of it if you want to read it


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

@Andre..I bought them from lung buddy in edenvale..
They are vape aroma VG ..
They have literally all the flavors of analog..I used the Marlboro equivalent.
Haven't seen this product at any other vapor shop but have seen other products they sell in analog taste

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

In an attempt to better my lifestyle I decided to take up vaping and I went out and bout an ego style "playboy e-cig" from checkers and a full pack of smokes. Oh he of little faith...

Got to the office, lit up a smoke and left the mod to charge as I did some research on liquids and other devices. Found the forum  

After it was fully charged I started to Vape, enjoyed it so much that I never touched the smokes for the rest of the day. 

Next morning I get to work and a colleague bumps me for a smoke. I tell him I'm on an electronic cigarette and give him my pack of smokes. He was shocked I gave away a full pack of smokes and told me it would never stick! 

After a week I broke the mod and got myself a cheap Chinese evod until I settled on a spinner 2.... And that's when the bug bit me. 

Fast forward to now... I'm a little under a year vaping and gave up cigarettes after my first puff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Also bought a bottle of liqua flavour traditional which is like analog..this u can get anywhere

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Update - still haven't had a smoke today this far. The urge to rip someone's head off isn't actually too bad keeping my head busy designing my dream mod lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Way to go Buan

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

At @bruan..dream mod..
Let me guess..
Blonde hair, petite, blue eyes..
And a button behind the ear that when u push it she turns into a burger and fries

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

HAHA @DougP how'd you guess that ???? But yes spot on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalGearX (5/8/15)

I put mine down the same day I started vaping. I was sceptical but I managed to quit entirely. A tip from me would be to get yourself a Dripper to use at home whilst you give your tank a rest.


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Jeez I'm gonna need someone to sponsor me I can see this getting costly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (5/8/15)

Definitely find a nic level that satisfies ur craving and the right gear should also help


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

@ buan.
u still hanging in there today

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

@DougP yeah bud still haven't had my mouth on a stinkie. Thanks to all for the support I'll keep you updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

@Buan..gr8 news stay strong

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Hows it going with the perfect mod you done the feet and hands yet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Haha @DougP yeah the mod is a sexy little number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

@buan so did u make it through the day without an analog..and how's on perfect mod doing..eyes and ears done yet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Heya yip still haven't had a stinkie hey the worst for me is after I've eaten and I know I'm gonna k@k off tomorrow morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

I am sitting here blowing copious amounts of vapor clouds with a new juice I just bought thinking to myself I should have switched to this year's ago.
A real culinary mouth orgasm I say..cant imagine sucking on a analog again


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Which juice you got there come on share the secrets here bud lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (5/8/15)

The day I got my first e cig :/ I just thought hey I spent so much on it so use it  Obviously not that easy for all


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Well done buan
Make the investment
Get the IStick 40w and GS Tank

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Juan 
Make the investment go get the IStick 40w with GS Tank. It will cost you about 1500. You then only need juice and the nickel coils are only 50 which you change every 4 weeks'
I promise you with this you will leave the analogs behind.
It will pay for itself in 1 to 2 months based on what u spent on analogs.
Right now you are just torturing yourself and you don't need to
Trust me on this..I suffered a similar experience on the twisp till I did this and will never look back
I wish somebody had given me this advice before I bought the twisp

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (5/8/15)

I took a few drags from my first Vape King ce4 and lit a smoke after a few minutes and killed it almost instantly...could not and still can not stand that God awful taste any more...i didnt smoke as much as you did but could not for the life of mw quit. Tried even going for hypnosis and those suicide pills..vaping literally saved my life!!!


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Gerhard I've been through all that myself 


@DougP sent you a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1 (5/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> I took a few drags from my first Vape King ce4 and lit a smoke after a few minutes and killed it almost instantly...could not and still can not stand that God awful taste any more...i didnt smoke as much as you did but could not for the life of mw quit. Tried even going for hypnosis and those suicide pills..vaping literally saved my life!!!



You mean that chemical ughhh taste!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/8/15)

0:00:00:00 soon as i got my EVOD i didn't smoke again.


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Just wanna know how long it took everyone to put regular cigarettes down?
> 
> I've gone from 2 - 3 packs a day to about 5 smokes. I only smoke when I really have the craving or just put them down and fight the craving?
> 
> ...


I would say about 2 wk


----------



## GerharddP (5/8/15)

korn1 said:


> You mean that chemical ughhh taste!


I explain it like the smell pf acetone and fresh fiberglass ressin in my mouth. It felt like i wanted to throw up thinking of what i put myself and my wife and family through for YEARS...disgusting!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (5/8/15)

Took me about 3 weeks or so and smoking two to three sigarettes a week. After that I just stopped the stinkies and just kept on vaping. What a good choice!


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/8/15)

Final update for today still haven't smoked lit a stinkie for my wife gagged on first drag spat and threw it on the ground sleep well vapors and thanks again for the encouragement means a ton now hold thumbs for the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Update still haven't had a stinkie and I'm doing just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Update still haven't had a stinkie and I'm doing just fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good going .


----------



## DougP (6/8/15)

Way to go..
I have taken a personal interest in you do stay strong
Work on our perfect mod
Get the hands and feet done

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibo (6/8/15)

about 2 years ago I used a twisp however it never worked for me I actually thought electronic devices were a waste of time... being a pack a day smoker. 4 months ago I was introduced to this forum and purchased a vape shark mod and kangertech subtank mini tank. About a week of vaping I completely left smokes and haven't looked back since. its abit difficult the first week but it gets better with time, but making the change has really made a difference.

good luck and just stay strong

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

My mod looks a little like this guy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (6/8/15)

What's it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Kagertech subox kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (6/8/15)

Price

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

1200 very very out my budget but I can dream I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Saw it on the vape mob site 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kanger-subox-starter-kit/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

DougP said:


> Price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Around R950.00 without battery. See this thread for more info: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

Kanger Subox Kit @R950.00 here: http://complexchaos.com/products/kanger-subox


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Much cheaper there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (6/8/15)

from 10 a day for 10 years down to 3 when i started vaping by the 3rd day I stopped smoking completely. I started on 3mg and I still vape 3 mg. That was 5 months ago. 

@shaunnadan Remember when we use to run from east campus to west and back, lighting up half was those rothies reds swearing it made it easier to run


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

You doing great @Buan Stanley 
Keep it up and let us know how it goes

PS - took me about 9 days to get off the cigarettes (25/day) It was a gradual process...


----------



## Varo (6/8/15)

I've been smoking cigarettes everyday for about 12 years now, The only time i felt i was able to stay away from the Skyfs was when i first got my twisp, i managed 3 days without cigarettes and then shortly after i got back on it because i felt the twisp was not doing it for me, Too less smoke, it use to choke me and give me very bad throat burn. so i went back to smoking cigarettes... Yesterday i got my subox mini ( loving it  ) and since then i haven't had a cigarette. There is one last cigarette in the box which is in my car which i am trying to avoid like the plague. I have to get off the stinkies this time around and join you legends in the "winners" corner

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

Varo said:


> I've been smoking cigarettes everyday for about 12 years now, The only time i felt i was able to stay away from the Skyfs was when i first got my twisp, i managed 3 days without cigarettes and then shortly after i got back on it because i felt the twisp was not doing it for me, Too less smoke, it use to choke me and give me very bad throat burn. so i went back to smoking cigarettes... Yesterday i got my subox mini ( loving it  ) and since then i haven't had a cigarette. There is one last cigarette in the box which is in my car which i am trying to avoid like the plague. I have to get off the stinkies this time around and join you legends in the "winners" corner


Great stuff. I have one full carton of cigs, which is still intact after 2 years and counting. All the best with you journey. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/8/15)

2 p/day Winston Red smoker for 28 years here, Gave up the smokes after the first full day with a flea market Ego and some "Lung Buddy" juice @24mg. It was so easy to satisfy the physical cravings, but the mental aspect was much harder. For myself and probably many others here, learning to build coils and immersing yourself in vaping videos helps to deal with that idle mind. 

Having a supportive family to offer encouragement was probably the real motivating factor for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Update still haven't had a stinkie 

But there is something new on its way to me soon hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Update still haven't had a stinkie
> 
> But there is something new on its way to me soon hmmmm
> 
> ...


White or black?


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Ahhhh it's not what you think sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krypt2Nyte (6/8/15)

I smoked +-60 cigarettes a day for 19 years. The day my Ego e-cig and CE2 arrived, I charged the battery and had a cigarette before lunch as usual. After my lunch I filled my carto and vaped from then on. Never craved another cigarette since then (other than when my dear sweet "wife" emailed me divorce papers 6 months ago, then I smoked a box of 20). 

I started out vaping 36mg e-juice, and now vape around 6mg. 

My arsenal (wicks, batteries, mods, juice and wire) goes everywhere with me!

Give it a few days of only vaping, and I bet you will never want to go back to smoking again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

Ok so it's now been 48 hours and still have not touched a stinkie I think I'm over the worst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Ok so it's now been 48 hours and still have not touched a stinkie I think I'm over the worst



You are well on your way to not not stinking! Awesome! Everyday is another win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Krypt2Nyte said:


> I smoked +-60 cigarettes a day for 19 years. The day my Ego e-cig and CE2 arrived, I charged the battery and had a cigarette before lunch as usual. After my lunch I filled my carto and vaped from then on. Never craved another cigarette since then (other than when my dear sweet "wife" emailed me divorce papers 6 months ago, then I smoked a box of 20).
> 
> I started out vaping 36mg e-juice, and now vape around 6mg.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, I also started on 36 mg, now around 12 mg. Just missed the carto era. What are you vaping on nowadays?


----------



## DougP (7/8/15)

Way to go Buan proud of you my man

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo (7/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Ok so it's now been 48 hours and still have not touched a stinkie I think I'm over the worst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a way to start the weekend hey awesome very well done and keep going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

Thanks guys the encouragement from everyone here definitely makes it easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Thanks guys the encouragement from everyone here definitely makes it easier



And now that you have made so many friends you don't want to ever let us down now... I remember this feeling when I started... actually a really nice feeling that some complete strangers (now your vaping mates) do actually care!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

I agree fully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (9/8/15)

Quick update I still haven't touch an analogue it's not 4 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (9/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Quick update I still haven't touch an analogue it's not 4 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's awesome @Buan Stanley, keep it up. And when in doubt ... vape.


----------



## Buan Stanley (9/8/15)

I never damn stop vaping lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krypt2Nyte (9/8/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, I also started on 36 mg, now around 12 mg. Just missed the carto era. What are you vaping on nowadays?


I have several mechanical and VW, regulated batteries, tanks, RBA's and RTA's, including some rare limited edition RTA's and RBA's, some of which have never been used. 

I mix 95% of my own liquids and only buy brand liquids as a night time "treat". 
Been mixing my own liquids from about my 2nd month of vaping, because I have never really found an all day vape which is shop bought. I tend to like subtle single flavor liquids for my all day vapes, and the more complex bought liquids for short bursts in the evenings.

Carto's were the muts nuts when I started, and I wouldn't mind if they were still around. The new tanks and drippers really drink the liquid at speed nowadays. 30ml bottles used to lasts weeks in cartos.

Vaping was just meant to be a way to stop smoking, but it has been a hobby and gives me more pleasure than smoking ever did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

Today marks a week stinky free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/15)

Same story here.

Sharri and I started on Green Smokies in June 2013. They were not really good and we continued to smoke.. I then found Eciggies and bought the Evod kit. It was far superior but still struggled to kick the habit for about the 3 months. Suddenly cigarettes tasted disgusting and have never smoked since. That was in October 2013. So nearly 2 years clean off those stinkies.


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Today marks a week stinky free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations @Buan Stanley, Keep up the solid work! It gets easier and easier. Before you know it, cigarettes don't even cross your mind.


----------

